# My son does bikeability!!!



## I like Skol (25 Mar 2013)

My eldest (10yr old) was supposed to be doing bikeability at school today. He has already done levels 1 and 2 about 18 months ago but I thought a refresher wouldn't do any harm and a bit of advice from someone elses point of view as I intend to let him loose on the roads solo in the next six months (against the wishes of Mrs Skol).

Anyway, I was working, so Mrs Skol had to get his bike onto the roofrack and to school. When I picked him up tonight oldest son was a bit grumbly so I asked him what was wrong and this was his reply,

"Well, they don't know what they are talking about dad! They said my saddle was too high and wanted to put it down, and they wouldn't let one of the other kids take part because his seatpost was stuck and they couldn't adjust it."

I asked him what happened about his saddle height?

"I told them to leave it alone dad, because you set it and you're a professional cyclist and know more than they do and it was set the same way last time I did the course and it was alright then"

Apparently, at this point the course instructors decided he wouldn't be able to do the course as he had done it before and Skol Jnr was sent back to the classroom. I have given the young padawan a little chat about manners, and sometimes you have to bite your tongue and listen anyway, and sometimes even people who are spouting a lot of rubbish will also divulge little gems of wisdom mixed in with the waffle.

He now realises that if he hadn't shot his mouth off he could have spent the next few afternoons playing on his bike in the playground! I'm sure he will learn as he gets older?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Mar 2013)

Very, very tough on the lad. But you'll get him out there and let's hope he's learned something about life (if not about cycling...)


----------



## monkeylc (25 Mar 2013)

Sums up alot of childhood crap you need/have to go through until ................? oh? what?


----------



## kedab (26 Mar 2013)

i like his attitude - he knew the saddle height was fine and in his own way, he told them so. kids being mouthy and chatting back is one thing, kids knowing when they're right is never a bad thing, even if the 'adults' are embarrassed by it. good on him


----------



## Andy_R (26 Mar 2013)

Purely out of curiosity, who was running the course do you know? My guess is Bikeright!, as you are in the Manchester area. If so, then I'm unfotunately not surprised at the instructors' attitude.


----------



## Si_ (26 Mar 2013)

this is interesting. Any other thoughts and experiences regarding bikeability courses and the instructor competance or otherwise?


----------



## subaqua (26 Mar 2013)

Si_ said:


> this is interesting. Any other thoughts and experiences regarding bikeability courses and the instructor competance or otherwise?


 
my daughter did it 2 yrs ago. she told the instructor off for not riding sensibly and told him what he was doing wrong. she is just like her mother


----------



## Boris Bajic (29 Mar 2013)

That sounds unfortunate. Nonetheless, I don't suppose he lost much in the way of benefit if he'd already done it.

I do notice that very many parents are convinced that a child ought to be able to touch the ground while seated. I've never thought so, but many people think me wrong.

My two elder kids did basic cycle training at school (maybe Bikeablity, but it was a long time ago). The youngest didn't, as it wasn't offered. I'm pretty sure all are as safe (or otherwise) as each other on the roads. I like these courses, but they are not everything. I'm glad mine did it, but none learned anything they hadn't already had from me - although it is often better from a non-parent.

As to Mrs Skol's attitude to going solo, this will happen.

Mine are all (now older) very keen cyclists and rode on the roads when very young, but none went out onto fast A-Roads alone until they were twelve. Even then I was warned against it by friends, family and even our family GP. If you ride with your son, you will know what he can cope with. But do not be surprised by wry glances.

Things are different these days. I was riding to the swimming pool alone when I was eight, but I wouldn't have wanted my own chldren to do so, even though it's a quieter, safer ride than mine had been at that age.


----------

